# الاقسام المريخية > منتدى اندراوس ايداهور للاعبي المريخ >  >  سعيد المثابر

## Yousif Alnaim

*هنالك من اللاعبين من يبذل الجهد و يدافع عن الشعار الذي يرتديه ببسالة و لا يشكو ولا يطالب ، ومن هؤلاء سعيد السعودي الذي يبذل فوق طاقته ويلعب برجولة ويؤدي مايطلب منه من مهام بدرجة الامتياز ومع ذلك يلقى سياطا من النقد حتى من كتاب الزعيم ورواد المنتديات ، بل وصل الأمر بأحدهم أن أنشأ صفحة على الفيس بوك سماها ( كارهي سعيد السعودي) ولا أظن أن هذا مريخابيا...فسعيد نجم يملك الكثير ليقدمه والواجب أن نؤازره ونحفزه حتى يقدم كل ما عنده..و إلى الأمام أيها الرائع سعيد و ما زلنا ننتظر المزيد من أبداعك .
                        	*

----------


## sudanese wargoo

*صدقت ايها المريخي  يجب علينا ان نرفع من معنويات لاعبينا حتى يعطونا اجمل ما عندهم طالما اقتنع المدرب بوجودهم في كشوفات الفريق
*

----------

